# Boating Accident in Matagorda



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard any details on a boating accident in Matagorda this morning? I got a call from a buddy and he said he heard two boats were involved and that there was a fatality. Anyone heard anything else?

Prayers up for the folks involved in the accident and their families.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I havent heard any update, but yes there was a fatality... Boat capsized in west matagorda bay leading to someone drowning.. Not sure of anything more than that..


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for the families.


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*2 separate incidents in Matagorda*

Just talked to a friend on his way back in from Matagorda - he was down for the day. He talked to Game Wardens there that highlighted two separate incidents involving fatalities. One was a collision between two boats in the river around Selkirk. The other was in East Matagorda where a boat capsized and one individual drowned.

No other details known from my side as of now - but definitely a sad and tragic day in Matagorda. Prayers said for all involved. I am sure that more information will be available soon.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

very sad. prayers for all involved.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

prayers sent to the families...


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Prayers sent to all involved..........Robert and Jody


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone have any updates? I've got two friends who were going down this weekend. 

Haven't been able to get ahold of them.

Private Message if you dont want to put any information on the public forum.

Kelly


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for those lost, their familes and loved ones.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

As a survivor of a terrible boating accident in 1982, our prayers go out to the families envolved. My wife sat through a horrible night while I was in surgery for 12 hours. They told her 3 times I would not make it. So, we know what it's like to suffer, survive, and recover. Please send your thoughts out to the living who must carry on, and prayers for those who did not make it. Tom


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

The fatality came from East Matty.It was a gentleman that was helping another capsized boat.I was in West Matty when the front hit....very strong winds indeed.I was almost through w/ my charter when I was flagged down by a small aluminum jon-boat on the south shoreline.I had the two young guys get on my boat then I towed them in to River Bend on my way back to the lodge.It was so rough that while towing, their center console came unbuttoned from the floor!And I was idleing across the bay!Anyways......PRAYERS SENT TO THE FAMILY OF THE VICTIM OF THE ACCIDENT


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

I was told that two boats capsized. The second was a boat trying to help the first boat that flipped over and I also heard like Scott said that the gentleman that passed was trying to help. Come on fellow 2coolers lets help this family pray for them.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent to all involved and their family's


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers for the families!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. 

That wind was terrible for a while when that front blew in. We got out of there before it hit, and waited it out. I guess some weren't so lucky.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

thats just a terrible accident. prayers to the families.

poc-ed


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Prayers for the families!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers To The Families


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

We were fishing the POC jetties when it hit , we tryed to cross w. matty three times to get to weight in, just wasnt going to happen!

I WILL PRAY FOR THE FAMILIES AND FRIENDS TONIGHT.
GOD BLESS


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers sent.

Wasn't it 3-4 years ago in May when a big front blew in on a Saturday and caused many boats to capsize and most to seek refuge on the south shorelines?


----------



## rebelrancher (Feb 4, 2008)

Prayers sent .
Me and my seven yr old were supposed to go out but a last minute appointment change by the wife's hair dresser forced a change of plans. I can only believe somebody else's hand was in this.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

My Buddy And I Got Caught In The Great Cold Front Of May 1 3 Or 4 Years Ag. We Were On The Wrong Side Of Baffin, But We Just [pointed The Boat Towards The Wind And Made It To The Cabin. Prayers Sent To Both Families.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

It was 10 years ago when West matty had 6 or so bay boats capsize which 8 people were lost then. I'd never forget it! Dad and I were there but when the wind changed dad said lets go and I threw a fit! Good God was that old man smart that day. I'd not ever left because we were hammering fish over at airport flats. The wind went from SE @ 15-20 to nada for 30 minutes. Then went North at 45+. Thats how dangeros this is guys.. Watch your weather and if there is even a chance of a front coming in pay GREAT ATTENTION!!!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

rebelrancher said:


> Prayers sent .
> Me and my seven yr old were supposed to go out but a last minute appointment change by the wife's hair dresser forced a change of plans. I can only believe somebody else's hand was in this.


~Amen!

Prayers for the families of these folks...


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers going up for them and their families!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for all that were involved.

Bigwater


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nothing in the Victoria Advocate, nor the Matagorda Advocate, nothing in the Houston Chronicle about any of this. Has anyone seen anything about this anywhere besides here on 2cool?

Thanks,

TH


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Wasn't it 3-4 years ago in May when a big front blew in on a Saturday and caused many boats to capsize and most to seek refuge on the south shorelines?


There was a really bad front that blew in the first weekend in May in 2004. We had to seek refuge on the SS of West matty for 4 hours before we decided we need to get back to the ramp. After the wind had settled from 60+ mph to about 35, we eased back across west matty in about 4-5 rollers...going 8-10 mph just to keep the nose up. There were several capsized, beach/abondoned, and damaged boats that day. That front wasn't even forecasted to hit Matagorda. Just never know......


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers for the Families.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Prayers for all the families. I hate to hear this.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Hollis,
I remember that day. I was in East gorda when the front hit, the lightning from the storm dropped me onto the floor of my boat while I was in mid-cast on the bow. I was in college and dumb-i-fied by the fishing. I was able to make it through the mid-bay cut into the ICW....the wind from the storm blew my cap off and all I saw was black about 100 yards between me and the marina. I had to beach the boat on the side of the ICW and take cover under some of the old pilings with another boat. I'm glad I had a decent boat to make it across the bay, been stuck in N-30-40 before and although I got soaked my old bayboat chugged ahead and got me to safety.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Nothing in the Victoria Advocate, nor the Matagorda Advocate, nothing in the Houston Chronicle about any of this. Has anyone seen anything about this anywhere besides here on 2cool?


You are right, there doesnt seem to be anything yet.


----------



## sbrown95 (Apr 25, 2006)

*A Sad Day..*

It's truly a sad day... I am and will continue to pray for those involved in this tragic accident. That could have been any of us. May God be with all those involved!


----------



## Capt John (Mar 4, 2005)

Prayers and sympathies to the families and friends affected by this tragic loss.

We were at Cottons having a great time when the front blew in. Crossing West Matty to Palacios in a 22' Kenner was not one of the highlights of my boating career. We saw many boaters wearing life jackets on the way back. I never saw this one coming. The weather report we picked up just before departure showed winds buliding to 10-15 out of the Norheast during the day. It was a lot more than that. I'm glad more folks weren't hurt. Very sad.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> My Buddy And I Got Caught In The Great Cold Front Of May 1 3 Or 4 Years Ag. We Were On The Wrong Side Of Baffin, But We Just [pointed The Boat Towards The Wind And Made It To The Cabin. Prayers Sent To Both Families.


The weathermen have been a roll, lately. The weather reports have been dead wrong.

We were in Baffin the weekend before and were hit by winds that I'm sure were in excess of 50mph. Actually, I'm guessing it was gusting closer to 70+ for the first hour. The rain was horizontal and felt like rocks. We had just reached our fishing spot approx. 5 minutes before it went from about 2mph to 70mph. If we'd been a little further from the boat we'd have definitely lost it. There's no way that it wouldn't have flipped.

The waves were huge. We were standing in 2ft and getting slammed by waves coming several ft over the bow for the first couple of hours. It was crazy and took all our effort to save the boat and we were in knee deep water!

A couple of my buddies were caught in different boats out in deeper water. One broke his power pole and the other nearly lost his 20+ boat before he was able to reach calmer water. It was insane. Again, the weathermen had predicted 5 to 10 outta the east.

There were chunks of several chunks of foam floating across Baffin when we crossed it. Apparently, at least one house didn't make it.

It subsided to around 35 after a couple of hours and we were able to get to the north side and run down the Tide gauge. Bottom line, if there's a frontal system anywhere near Texas the weathermen really is taking a stab in the dark concerning what it's going to do and whether or not it'll actually come through the area. This one wasn't even supposed to make on Saturday, let alone at daybreak.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.herald-coaster.com/articles/2008/05/06/news/news01.txt

BAY CITY - A Rosenberg man drowned Saturday after he tried to help some people whose boat capsized in East Matagorda Bay, a Matagorda County Sheriff's Office investigator said Monday morning.

Capt. Stephen Crow, who heads the sheriff's office's investigative division, said Johnnie Garcia Tristan, 61, died after he and a passenger in his boat, Francisco Rocha of Rosenberg, tried to help a man and his two sons after their boat capsized in the rough waters sometime before noon. Tristan's own boat capsized while attempting to rescue the men, Crow said. Arthur Lawrence, game warden for Matagorda County, was at the scene and was able to rescue Charles Eikenberg, 61, and his two sons, Randall Eikenberg, 31, and Rodney Eikenberg, 25, all of San Antonio. Rocha also was rescued. Tristan's body was recovered later, Crow said. Everyone but Tristan was wearing a life jacket, Crow said.

Prayers to all involved.

Kelly


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*

I was out that day near Airport flats with the Driver...Man we got hammered. One of the worst days I have been out in.

Prayers sent for the families!



LBS said:


> There was a really bad front that blew in the first weekend in May in 2004. We had to seek refuge on the SS of West matty for 4 hours before we decided we need to get back to the ramp. After the wind had settled from 60+ mph to about 35, we eased back across west matty in about 4-5 rollers...going 8-10 mph just to keep the nose up. There were several capsized, beach/abondoned, and damaged boats that day. That front wasn't even forecasted to hit Matagorda. Just never know......


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Weatherman*

Speckled Trout the weatherman didn't exactly get it wrong. We knew the front was coming and we knew there would be 20-25 knot winds behind it. What was off was the timing. If you notice the forecast winds changed every 6 hours from 3-4 days out, it's a timing thing and fronts speed up and slow down and sometimes stall. They had the forecast right it just came through about 6-8 hours earlier than the last forecast predicted. Based on that we made a decision to run south thinking we had time to fish and get back to Matagorda. We knew we were gambling and it cost us a banged up boat and bodies. Sadly it cost some much more. Gater


----------



## coastalbender (Oct 16, 2007)

*boating accident in Matagorda Bay*

I was working at Warrior's Weekend in Port O'Connor, and was told by one of the captains (someone I know well) who took some troops fishing, that there was a boating accident involving one of the new "fast boats" that are starting to get popular in bay fishing. He said the guy who was killed had been fishing in a redfish tournament in Matagorda Bay. Very sad.

The captain who told me about the incident did not have a name or any more details than I have posted here.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

No, he wasnt apparently fishing one of the tournaments. Not the TRS anyway. The article posted several posts up has the details.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coastalbender said:


> I was working at Warrior's Weekend in Port O'Connor, and was told by one of the captains (someone I know well) who took some troops fishing, that there was a boating accident involving one of the new "fast boats" that are starting to get popular in bay fishing. He said the guy who was killed had been fishing in a redfish tournament in Matagorda Bay. Very sad.
> 
> The captain who told me about the incident did not have a name or any more details than I have posted here.


I heard there was another fatal boating accident on the Colorado River that weekend but have not been able to confirm it. Seems someone would have known about it by now on here if it was true.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just found out it was a friend of mines Father n Law. He gave all three in the water all 3 of his life jackets before he capsized. He died a hero. Gods speed.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Prayers and others to thank.*

Prayers sent to victims and family.

Scott!
Knew you would be right there helping someone also.
Glad you were in the big one for better odds in the middle of the storm.



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> The fatality came from East Matty.It was a gentleman that was helping another capsized boat.I was in West Matty when the front hit....very strong winds indeed.I was almost through w/ my charter when I was flagged down by a small aluminum jon-boat on the south shoreline.I had the two young guys get on my boat then I towed them in to River Bend on my way back to the lodge.It was so rough that while towing, their center console came unbuttoned from the floor!And I was idleing across the bay!Anyways......PRAYERS SENT TO THE FAMILY OF THE VICTIM OF THE ACCIDENT


----------

